# Freddies running 1/18th trucks buggy ect !!



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Those of You in the Cleveland area that want to run 1/18th trucks come on out to Freddies Hobbies. 
Freddie said 3 make a class!! You can run when The BRP cars series races run and even on sundays when the 1/10th cars run. It will be oval with no jumps just so You know.
Our next BRP race is this Sat racing starting at 5:00.
Here is a link to the hobby shop web site for directions.
http://www.freddieshobbies.com/

You can see the BRP series schedule in the 2007/2008 BRP series thread.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

No jumps - what fun is that!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I know but SG1 said there is a group that want to race. So come on out


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Ya... All you mini-t's, RC18b's.... etc. Come on out and run some oval  I may run too


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Bud,
Do you have foams to fit the mini-t?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes I do #523


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

sg1 said:


> Ya... All you mini-t's, RC18b's.... etc. Come on out and run some oval  I may run too


Oh Boy!!! I got one of those too. Maybe I can work on six cars on the 13th! :freak: :drunk: :woohoo: :wave:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Why not... It's all in the name of fun


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

I have a 18t- brushless. Anyone have brushless??


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Bring it I don't think there are any rules at this point.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

BudBartos said:


> Bring it I don't think there are any rules at this point.


RULES...WE DON'T NEED NO STINKING RULES!!!! :devil: :devil:


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

I've started changing this 18t over to some kind of a rug setup. I'll bring it. Anyone else?  

This mamba is dialed back for dirt, so I'll leave it. I have stock diffs, so I'll try not to blow them out like so many do.  Maybe I'll get the dirt mod body for it if we get any guys on a regular sch.

If we get some mini-t's I could always pull out the front bones for 2wd. That may be a BIG IF.

HT


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Mine's got a dirt mod body on it now. I'll bring it next week. I don't think I'll have time to race it but Shyniah might run it.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Tyler has a mini-t, kinda stock . 13th sounds good!


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Kinda stock?? says the mod nat. champ hahahaaaa


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

sg1 said:


> Tyler has a mini-t, kinda stock . 13th sounds good!


Yah, the body probably looks "kinda stock".  :wave:


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Those EDMs look pretty cool & easier to mount.


----------

